# no sound after installing Snow Leopard ?



## geordie_john (May 18, 2007)

hello i have got an Apple minimac 80gb and since i installed Snow Leopard i have got no sound from my monitor speakers,when i look at system pref. the sound is set to headphones but i do not know how to change to speakers,any ideas please?
thank you.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you hold the option key while clicking the volume icon in the menubar does it don't give you a list of output devices to choose from?


----------



## geordie_john (May 18, 2007)

i have got a windows keyboard so what key would i hold instead please?
thank you.


----------



## geordie_john (May 18, 2007)

i have held alt key and i can go to pref. but there is no option to change from headphones to speakers?


----------

